# Firestone 500 motorized



## mikemah (Dec 2, 2018)

found this in a barn is this something just put together or did it come as is any idea of age Thanks for any and all help


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2018)

nice job of aging a modern kit to an old bike


----------



## mikemah (Dec 2, 2018)

bike said:


> nice job of aging a modern kit to an old bike



Not that guy I found this in about a week ago it looked dirty to me but that’s the way I got it so it’s modern


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 2, 2018)

yes it a motor kit made in china its 2 stroke gas/oil mix ,they sell for about a buck and a quarter


----------



## mikemah (Dec 2, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> yes it a motor kit made in china its 2 stroke gas/oil mix ,they sell for about a buck and a quarter



thx the  propulsion is modern how bout the bike new or


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2018)

Late 50's early 60's  bike with some mixed parts.


----------

